# نصائح للمخطوبين ...ازاى تحافظو على الحب



## blackguitar (22 يناير 2006)

*نصائح للمخطوبين ...ازاى تحافظو على الحب*

*-اشتري ليها 11 وردة حمرا ووردة بيضا واكتب كارت صغير بتقول فيه "في وسط كل باقة ورد فيه وردة واحدة مختلفة.. الوردة دي إنت









-حاولي تفتكري تواريخ الأيام الحلوة اللي كانت مهمة في علاقتكم، واحتفلوا بيها سوا






كدبه ابريل


-اهدي له مخدة عليها أول حرف من اسمه وأول حرف من اسمك عشان يفتكرك قبل ما ينام








-اهدىِ ليها ديوان شعر وعلم على الأجزاء اللي بتفكرك بيها فيه.








- اعملي له شريط كوكتيل بأغانيك المفضلة.








- فاجئها بتذكرتين لحفلة سينما لفيلم هي كانت عاوزة تشوفه.








- اهديها صورة ليك وإنت صغير.








- اشتري ليها نبات عشان تفتكرك كل ما ترويه.








- فاجئها بوجودك لما تكون مش متوقعاه.








- اشتري ليها حاجة ممكن تتحط في بيتكم في المستقبل (أي حاجة صغيرة ممكن تزين البيت).





*

*وربنا يكون فعونكوا​*


----------



## †gomana† (22 يناير 2006)

جميلة اوى اوى اوى يا بلاكوتا

بجد ربنا يخليك لينا 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2006)

*لا حلوه بس مين اللى يعمل كدا يبنى كله بيحب التوفير اليومين دول *


----------



## Messias (22 يناير 2006)

جميل يا بولاكوتا 

و ربنا يتمم بخير !

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## blackguitar (23 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى اوى يا جماعه على المرور

هو ايه بولاكوتا دى ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ezzzak (24 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *لا حلوه بس مين اللى يعمل كدا يبنى كله بيحب التوفير اليومين دول *





لو علي الهدايا والمفاجات الحلوه دي وبالذات الجمجمه دي انا ممكن اخط عشان اهديها بحجات ذي دي



خطيرررررررررررره جدا يا بلاك


----------



## blackguitar (24 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى يا زيكا على مرورك*


----------



## rose_ayad (24 يناير 2006)

*Hello*
*It is so nice, I really like it*
*Bas ana ha2olak ya blackguitar 3lshan matnsash asmak*


----------



## blackguitar (24 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى يا روز على مرورك وكلامك ونورتينا فالمنتدى*


----------



## انسانية (26 يناير 2006)

حلو مرة 

شكرا عالموضوع

ذكرتني ببابا وماما 


لما جلست انصح ماما وبابا عشان يسترجعوا حبهم

هههههههههههههه


----------



## blackguitar (26 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى انسانيه وميرسى على مرورك وحمدالله على السلامه*


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2006)

انا عامل كله داه و اكثر كمان,,,


----------



## blackguitar (26 يناير 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه ماهو باين
ده الاسلوب الوحيد عشان تعيش حياه كويسه
الزوجه قنبله موقوته قد تنفجر فاى وقت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا روك على مرورك*


----------



## koki (27 يناير 2006)

عجبنى قوى يا بولا موضوع الورد مش لازم 11 ممكن واحده بس وممكن تكون صناعيه كمان عشان تحطها فى البيت بعد كده وممكن تكون مرسله من الكمبيوتر بتاعه على الايميل بتاعها يعنى فى كذا طريقه بس اللى عجبنى اكتر هو موضوع الاغانى يعنى ممكن ترسل له اغنيه تعبر فيها عن مشاعرها فاهم.
كوكى


----------



## كيرلس2009 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: نصائح للمخطوبين ...ازاى تحافظو على الحب*

_ميرسي علي هذا الموضوع الشيق دة

_​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: نصائح للمخطوبين ...ازاى تحافظو على الحب*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلو جدا جدا

شكرا ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: نصائح للمخطوبين ...ازاى تحافظو على الحب*











​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: نصائح للمخطوبين ...ازاى تحافظو على الحب*

هههههههههههههه
لما اخطب هنذفها 
ميررررسى ليك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: نصائح للمخطوبين ...ازاى تحافظو على الحب*

هههههههههههههههه
شي حلو مشكور


----------

